# fisher mm2 raises very weak and slow



## hammerdown82 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a fisher mm2 x blade that will barely lift off the ground. The plow will raise but goes very slow and struggles to get 3 inches off the ground. Everything else is working properly, any help would be appreciated


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

assuming it is FULL of oil i would bet the pump relief valve has backed out. look on the fisher website under mechanics guides for adjustment procedure.


----------



## hammerdown82 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks no lead! Problem fixed. Changed filter and oil and adjusted the relief valve, and its lifting fine now..


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

:salute:.....


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

hammerdown82;1220377 said:


> Thanks no lead! Problem fixed. Changed filter and oil and adjusted the relief valve, and its lifting fine now..


I'm kinda having the same problem with mine it works fine side to side. but going up it's kinda slow. 
what valve did you mess with and what did you do with it?
thanks


----------



## hammerdown82 (Jan 27, 2010)

There is a valve on the side of the motor. Check the fisher website for the mechanics guide, under pressure relief valve you will find out how to set it back to the right spot. Basically all you have to do is turn a screw all the way clockwise then back it off a few turns if i recall... Good Luck


----------

